# Help... I need everyones prayers!



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

Okay guys, I just wanted to through this out there, didn't know where to post it though... hope the mods don't mind.
The VW community seems to be a very close knit one, and at times seems more like a family than a bunch of enthusiast behind computer screens, so I want to ask for your prayers.
The story begins (I'll keep it short, I promise) three years ago.... my mother was at a red light and was rear ended by a guy in a big truck going about 60 mph. She is fine, except for the fact that her back is slightly mangled and she will live with pain the rest of her life and will never be able to work again, a;though, the good news is she is alive, can walk, and live her life with small limitations. Skip forward to about 4 months ago. Again, waiting at a red light in a turning lane, the oncoming traffic has a green light and is moving at a good speed. Suddenly she is struck headon by a teanage girl trying to avoid another car. Suprisingly, she practically walks away from the wreck. Goes to the hospital for a bone scan and MRI... everything appears fine. One month later, the pain in her back is increasing exponentially daily. Another MRI finds stress fractures in her back from the car wreck!!! Okay, a three month recovery plan is made. 
Skip ahead to about two weeks agao. Her pain is unbarable... my mother though is one of those people who never complain, your needs/wants are ALWAYS more important to her than her own. Take her to the doctor, the think she has limes disease from a tick... what next I think again to myself. Her glands swell, so a byopsy is down, only to reveil *cancer. * 
The news now is stage IV small cell carcinoma (lung cancer, a very aggressive type). A full recovery is almost an obsolite ideal.
Please understand that my mother is by far the most caring, understing, giving women I have ever, and will ever, meet. She brought me into the VW scene by loaning me money to get the MkIV I wanted, and loaned me more money to buy a plethora of bolt on mods. So guys, please, she is my inspiration, and we neeed your prayers, I will be ever grateful... thanks.
Kyle
**Update* 10/04/04: My mom is out of the hospital, but, the bad news is the cancer has spread to her bones (femur and shoulder). Radiation starts tuesday of this week. 
The situation seems very bad, but I have a lot of faith that something miraculous is going to happen (yes I been worn not to build myself up only to fall). Thanks for all the warm word, prayers, and comfort... anyone that has ever been in this situation knows it actually does help! I also pray for those of you who don't know this situation personally is that you never do.
**Update* 11/11/04: Today has been another let down. After a month or so of a combo of chemo and radiation, we today found that the cancer hasn't let down one bit, and has finally spread to my mothers brain. She is a great deal of pain, all day, every day, has constant headaches and has trouble with her vision. The doctors say that she may or may not start loosing her memory; this could happen today, or never, and she may loose a little or all of her memory, they just don't know, eigther way, her situation looks a lot worse now.
**Update* 11/17/04: Unfortunatley, tonight, the doctors and my parents have decided that conventional methods of chemo and radiation will not help her any more. My mother is going to start hopsice Friday, and the doctors are planning on giving about two weeks to live. 
**Update* 12/01/04: My mother finally took her last breathe this morning, very peacefully and gracefully. I am very sad, yet relieved that she is not suffering any more.
**Update* 12/03/04: It's my birthday! Tonight is the lay out, and Saturday is the funeral... my mother looks beautiful as ever, and very peaceful.
For anyone catholic, please read the St. Jude novena for my mom, if you ever have time... here is one: http://www.catholicdoors.com/p...3.htm



_Modified by Nightrider at 6:06 PM 12-5-2004_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Sorry to hear that man. I lost my Dad in March to a plethora of things, one possibility being lung canser as well. I hope your mom the best of luck and times.


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (VDub2625)*

Thats horrible. She's definately got my prayers man. My aunt has cancer as well and it's horrible, I can only imagine how it must feel to have your mother in its grasp. I hope she fights as hard as possible.


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

My prayers are with both you and your family, Kyle.


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Pester the doctors, study what you can about treatments, do what you can to keep things positive.


----------



## papa roach (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

sorry to hear about the heartbreaking story. wish ur mother the best of luck.


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

*MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY AT THIS TIME* 

God Bless,
Shawn


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Jetta2.show)*

Thanks everyone... her condition with the pneoumonia is slowly getting better. But, with the cancer, we don't know yet; the infection is slowing that process and delaying her chemo. But, your guys' thoughts and preayers hellp me and my family so much... thanks again.
Kyle


----------



## Jetta2.show (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Hey no problem Kyle, just keep us updated bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am sure the Lord will find it is not her time yet


----------



## bardo_state (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Its obvious how much you love and care about your mom. Take every opportunity to show her that and remember to take care of yourself as well.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmoore49 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (bardo_state)*

Sort of wierd how life brings us together. My dad gave me some cash to buy my first MK4, and he is dying of untreatable heart disease. Ironically enough, he never once owned a vehicle that he could be as proud of as I was of that Jetta, and he never went a day without complimenting my acheivements. I guess we can all learn by example, and show the same compassion and love that our parents give us to the next generation. Perpetuation of love, generosity to others and and forgiveness is the only cure for the problems that plaugue our world.
I'll never forget the lessons he taught me, and the only way I can do that is to try and pass the same values on my own children. The same goes for us all - and I only hope your mother lives to see you pass along her kindness to others.
From one child to another - my prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bora18t (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

She will be in my prayers....


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (tmoore49)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmoore49* »_Ironically enough, he never *once owned a vehicle that he could be as proud of as I was of that Jetta*, and he never went a day without complimenting my acheivements.

Exactly how my Mom and Dad are.


----------



## yoda659 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Good luck


----------



## RedG6 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (yoda659)*

I'm so sorry to hear about your mothers terrible situation. I'm sure the drivers of those cars didn't intend to cause the damage they did, but because of their recklessness, your mom will probably be in pain for the rest of her life. 
And being a cancer survivor myself, my heart goes out to her and I pray that she will come out on top.


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (RedG6)*

mine and my families prayers are with you


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (RedG6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedG6* »_
And being a cancer survivor myself, my heart goes out to her and I pray that she will come out on top.









I am also, I had ALL (acute lymphodic leaukemia) when I was a kid, which kinda makes it harder, because my family has been through it before. My odds were about as good as hers are now and 17 years later I'm completely normal 22 year old, which gives me a lot of hope. 
Thanks everyone, I really believe in the power of numbers in prayer (not to preach, but...), so thanks a lot!


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

I am very sorry to hear about this... she is in my prayers man... I lost both my mother to cancer, its a very rough ride, but keep your head up and hope for the best. I also lost my father to a heart attack, before i was old enough to buy a car. But i always remember him saying taht he wanted me to get a nice european 'boy racer' as he called it and that one of his favorite cars was his old rabbit... So given that, the minute I saw the 20th i knew i had to have... It really is amazing how a car can have such an emotional attachment to someone...


----------



## Euro4Me (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (dmonitto)*

I'll keep you in my prays but its important not to loose faith yourself.


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Euro4Me)*

I know the pain all to well...I've lost way to many close relatives to cancer myself. She is my prays bro.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Frank aka Rick)*

Thanks to everyone... Hopefully she can come off the ventalator today!


----------



## Hansel (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

I am sorry to hear about your mother, Ill be praying for both of you to get through this.


----------



## Gendo (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

I'm praying for both of you! May your mother get well soon!


----------



## My Bora 1.8t (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Gendo)*

My prayer are with your family and your mother


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

Adding you to the prayer list right now!







I hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

Thanks everyone again!


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

Thats terrible man, you got my prayers, i dont know you but i feel for you, lost my great uncle:-/


----------



## '00jetta2nv (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Really







to hear about yr mom. Give her the LOVE from the vortex family. U guys r in my prayers.
P.S. Asking everyone to say a pray for the victims of Hurricane Ivan.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! ('00jetta2nv)*

hope things look up man, good luck with everything ive had similar experiences..
all us veedubbers gotta stick together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Really sorry to hear this happen to you.. I lost my mother to lung cancer about a year ago. Really horrible disease... I will say a prayer for her..


----------



## tyler_kp (Sep 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your Mom, dude. Just know that your family will be in my prayers, and if we have faith, God will work things out.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (tyler_kp)*

Thanks I appreciate it








Yea cancer has no boundaries or discrimination... But at some point when someone gets stricken with the disease it is sometimes better to see them pass on than to suffer anymore. As I try to cope I try to think that her mission on earth is done and it was time for her to go home. Seems to be helping me get through this ordeal.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

i'm sorry to hear this...







you, your mother and your family will be in my prayers! your mom is a great person as it appears, and very generous! keep your Faith in God, everything will be fine.


----------



## Valtog (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

The prayers are a done deal. I can only hope that my kids speak about me the way you spoke about your mom. It takes a lot to get me going, but your post really brought tears to my eyes. ...I hope for all the best...Val
PS my mom is a cancer survivor...10 years and counting! 


_Modified by Valtog at 10:47 AM 10-2-2004_


----------



## xwolfsburgx99 (Jun 14, 2004)

very sorry to hear. many people around me have been getting cancer also i will pray for you and your family. but gods will will be done and its the best. sorry to hear


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (xwolfsburgx99)*

She was a wonderful lady. She used to always say people didnt appreciate her all, but at the wake and funeral over 300+ people showed up which included friends, family and co-workers. That day just showed me and I hope as she was looking down on all of us that day she could see how appreciated she was. Not one person I can think of was not touched in some way by her. I used to get mad sometimes asking the questions of "why" and "how". Considering I am still very young (just turned 25). She will be missed, but she is in a better place now where she will no longer feel pain. 
Sorry to highjack the thread a little, just hoping that some of my strengths can be relfected upon others to help you get through this. Support her and your family especially if you have siblings. Someone has to be the backbone through crap like this so it might as well be you!







Good luck and I hope everything turns out ok for her. Just remember fate has its own course... 
Chris


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Johnny Blaze)*

Sorry to hear about your Mom, Blaze. It is hard, I won't lie. I can't stand seeing the pain in her eyes, it's something that I have never seen with her before. But, hopefully, things WILL get better. Thanks to everyone for sharing stories and parayers, it is comforting to know I'm not alone... I updated her situation in the first post.


_Modified by Nightrider at 12:25 AM 10-6-2004_


----------



## HavasuRockStar (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

god bless


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Stay strong brotha..


----------



## VR2door (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (xwolfsburgx99)*

Man im so sorry to hear that, the first event happening was bad enough and to hear she has cancer must have been traumatizing. But the best thing to do is accept what has happen and wish and pray forthe best. You of all people would know that at this point things can only look better so keep ur chin up and spirit high. Tell her how many people have posted, people that dont even know her are praying for her. Boost her self-esteem. 
-My prayers go out to both you and your mom.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (VR2door)*

Thanks guys... her spirits are surprisingly high for her situation... even today, the chemo has started to 'thin' out her hair (just happens to be 'thinning' out in junks







).


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Nightrider)*

Yea that will happen.. the hardest thing is getting her to eat food. She will have a tough time holding things down. My mom at the time found milkshakes and chicken soup to be the best on her stomach. The milkshakes made her feel full very quick.
When my moms hair grew back she called herself the silver fox.. we were so used to seeing her with dyed auburn hair that when it grew back in came in a silverish-grey.. keep her spirits high man.. bout the best you can do..








Keep us updated..


----------



## GLIamapimp (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

I will definitely pray for you man. Think positive as much as you can.


----------



## cozsdub (Jul 27, 2004)

my thoughts and prayers are with you. I have an idea of what it is like to be in your shoes. I lost my grandmother to cancer march 02. and lost my mother march 03. My vw is something i could not get rid of. my mom helped me buy my a4 golf . and everytime i have ever gone to a show my mom used to get excited and take lots of pictures. she also used to buy me all kinds of vw membrabilia. Once again i am sorry to hear about your situation. Word of advice Keep your head up, be positive, and tell your mom how much you care for her and love her and appreciate her everyday. One last thing ---crack open the books and use your online resources to learn as much as possible about the cancer, and once you learn be on the doctors toes.


----------



## B1ue L1ne I3 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (xwolfsburgx99)*

My Prayers are with you and your Mom


----------



## BUFFYI (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (xwolfsburgx99)*

I am sorry too...I have been through it. I will hay a prayer at church on Sunday and I am leading worship so you will have my whole churches prayers...what is your mom's first name?


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (BUFFYI)*

Ill Pray For You...


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Braga_Dub)*

Tami Rich is her name, one of the best Mothers/women to walk this world... how lucky my dad is to find her and her devotion, compassion, and good heart. Thanks for the prayers guys, it does mean a lot (I've said it a thousand times already, but...), things haven't gotten better yet, but, I have faith that they will soon (in any way God chooses). Very hard situation to accept, so I appreciate the support!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Nightrider)*

Quick update, not much new, just less hair and more radiation and chemo, although she is now taking a 2 week break from both. Just wanted to ask for continuation of prayers, and more thanks for the support.


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (Nightrider)*

We're praying for her every day, Kyle.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

My prayers and thought will be with you.
I also work for a cancer reacherch company and you mint want to ask the doctor is there is any treatments that out there to prolong life, as bad as that sounds I am sorry to half to put it that way. Ask about the drug that I make called Eributux of made by Imclone. Like I said you have my prayers, because I to lost family due to the Big C.


----------



## Santiagolg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (backwoods)*

I just read the whole thread, and I'm a very strong guy, almost never get emotional, but right now my nose it geting lose and I'm tearing.
I wish her all the best luck there could ever be. Eventhough I atheist, I will give your mom a special prayer.
Best of luck
-Santiago
P.S: I will add your thread to my links to keep updated.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LUV2RIDE (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Santiagolg)*

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, especially your mom. She sounds like another amazing mother... I don't know what I would do if I were in your shoes. I've been through the whole Cancer thing a few times before, but I don't know how I would react if it was my mom. I have shared your story with freinds and family, we are all on your side praying for the best for her and you!


----------



## generix (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Valtog)*

This did truly bring tears to my eyes, my greatest prayers and any other such actions go toward your mother, and may she over come this cancer and continue the rest of her life in her own utopia, God Bless


----------



## kamakazi (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Nightrider, our prayers goes out to your mother. Think positive thoughts!


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (kamakazi)*

Thanks guys, she is till hangin in there and still smiling every day. I never realized how vast her friendships are, but she is getting cards and friends visiting form all over (from FL to CO, everywhere). Thanks again guys!
We won't have any idea how the chemo and radiation is 'working' (or not), but in the next couple weeks the doctors will scan her body to at least make sure it hasn't spread any further. I'll keep everyone informed.


----------



## noslolo (Nov 24, 2003)

My prayers are with you. My mother passed in 1990 from lung cancer and it was the hardest thing that I have ever gone thru.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (noslolo)*

We are here for ya bro.. stay strong


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (noslolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noslolo* »_ it was the hardest thing that I have ever gone thru.

I believe you. Even imagining the unthinkable, is unbearable. Thanks again everyone. 
-- Her eyes are starting to hurt real bad, hoping it hasn't spread to her brain/eyes, etc. Hoping it is just from the chemo. Her arm/shoulder and hip/leg are feeling a lot better due to radiation. And she is getting sick more often, due to chemo, so hoping that is why her eyes have been hurting.


----------



## VeryWet.car (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

I can only think of how you may feel.. It broke my heart to hear your story. I love my mom just as much..... I always think that the things we go through make us stronger, This will make your mom a strong and much more beautiful person.. YOU must remember God dose listen. ALL things are all through faith . you must belive that. God Let me see my Grandfather one last time before he passed, thats all i asked for and i prayed without any second thoughts. Your mother and you will be in my prayers. And my God Carry her in his healing hands....
With much love,and prayers , Annette & Adam


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (VeryWet.car)*

Thanks, like I've said before, all these post are very comforting and help me a lot.


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Still in our thoughts.


----------



## jopr175 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (MiaGTI_118T)*

just came across this post, your mother will definitely be in my prayers. everything happens for a reason, give it up to God or your worry will eat you. . . . .


----------



## karmapolice (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (jopr175)*

I will meditate for your Mother's healing. I pray for positive energy and peace for Tami and her family. Namaste


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (jopr175)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jopr175* »_just came across this post, your mother will definitely be in my prayers. everything happens for a reason, give it up to God or your worry will eat you. . . . . 

Definatley, but I still have to worry a little bit







. I'm slowly accepting what is happening, which I suppose is a good thing, yet still VERY hard to do.
She was pretty happy yesterday, she was able to get out to vote (not happy about the walker and hat covering her bald head)... and she made a good choice


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

so sorry to hear this, you have my prayers. talking to God is the way to get thru this, and may your mother be well again very soon. Im sure your Jetta is now much much more special to you.


----------



## nyco nickk (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

i'm really sorry to hear what's happening in your life man . you most definitely have my prayers.....my g/f grandma was a victim to cancer 2 weks ago

hey isin't it cool that you can turn the the VDUB community for stuff like this


----------



## andreizloyVWb3 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

I'll pray for you mom.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (nyco nickk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nyco nickk* »_
hey isn't it cool that you can turn the the VDUB community for stuff like this

Yeah... I'm not so sure that there are many other 'tuning groups' out there that would respond like this.
*Update: Apperrently the chemo isn't working, there has been no improvement, so a different chemo will be started Wednesday. Everybody reacts differently to different chemos, so we are hoping for a homerun with this one... time is our enemy, hopefully something will happen soon. Thanks for the continued support!


----------



## bobturk (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

I hope it works, my aunt recenlty recovered from breast cancer, and my great grandmother lived for many decades after she was treated for the same, so dont give up hope


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (bobturk)*

Hey guys, real bad news, we found out yesterday that the cancer has spread to her brain. This is real bad, and makes the whole situation a lot worse, and chances of any kind of recovery nearly impossible. Thanks for the continued support.
--kyle


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Kyle I am very sorry for you and your family. I have been down this road and all I can say is continue praying for a recovery, but begin to accept all the possible avenues of what can happen. Things could get better thought for you and your family. So chin up and have a







on me bro..
Chris


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Johnny Blaze)*

Thanks man.
New chemo and radiation cycles start today... hopefully something good will happen.


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

She, you, and your family are in our thoughts and prayers every day.


----------



## boraman (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (xwolfsburgx99)*

Sorry to hear about your Mom. Will say a prayer for you and your family. Just try to continue to be there for her as much as possible. God Bless!


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear that. Good luck and stay strong.
God Bless!


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

prayers for you and your family. stay strong


----------



## driver found Vdub (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (JUSTINCASE1021)*

I'm going through a similar situation. My godmother's got an extremely rare form of cancer but so far her treatment's going well. Sorry to hear about your mom. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. 
texxers are here for ya


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (driver found Vdub)*

Hey guys... tonight, after a long and hard thoughtful decision, my mother has decided to end her chemo/radiation combo, and go into hospice. The 'specialist' have estimated that she probly has two weeks, maybe slightly more. She is in SO much pain, I really think this is the best decision, yet the most painful. This is the hardest thing I will ever except, but I have to. I had to think which was worse: not being able to ever see my mom again, _OR_ have to see her suffer soo much, that she cries almost the whole time she is awake. Her life has been reduced to tremendous pain, sleep and brief conversations with her loved ones.

Thanks to all of you out there for your support. All the people on here that have been there for support and what not have been great. Please, continue your prayers and support for her, it's nit over yet.
--kyle 


_Modified by Nightrider at 12:49 AM 11-18-2004_


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (Nightrider)*

I'm so sorry, Kyle.







We'll all continue to pray.


----------



## MattV-Dub (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (MiaGTi)*

Hey Kyle - 
Sooo sorry to hear the news. It's a rough time for you and your family but clearly you have a LOT of support going on - I only hope it brings you some comfort.
I've never been too good with this sort of stuff, but.... whenever I've been around people who are nearing the inevitable... I've always tried to keep things light and easy (i.e. sorta joke around and keep them in good spirits). I'm sure your Mom knows how hard this must be for you and the rest of your family and I'll bet anything _that_ worries her more than her own health.
I don't know that there's any "right" way to deal with the situation but hopefully you can keep things strong and positive for your Mom - as I'm sure you're already doing now.
On a more religious note... try to remember that God only gives us what we can handle. If He brings you to it, He will bring you through it.
I wish you and your family Peace during this difficult time. Good luck.

- Matty


----------



## xhoneyx (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

I just wanted to let you know, that for some unknown reason, I came across this site. I was looking up prayers and saw this posting. I knew you briefly I believe a while back. I am sorry to hear about your mother, I truly am. I love my mother with all of my heart and I know what she must mean to you. We had issues in the past, I was a terrible person to you. We didn't know eachother too long, but I am sorry for the person I was. I will not bother you again, but I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am about the past, if you could even remember me. 
I pray every day, and I will surely add your mother and family, and yourself to my prayers. I sincerely mean it. God bless.....


----------



## GTISE-R (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (xhoneyx)*

Your mother and your family will be in our thoughs and prayers. 

I hope you don't mind but I linked your story to a local vw board. Like you said, the vw community is pretty tight knit and there is a great group of local people, so if you need any local support don't hesitate to stop in. (if you don't want this story posted there then just post up and mod will lock it.) 
http://www.swov.org/forum/inde...16345



_Modified by GTISE-R at 4:03 PM 11-20-2004_


----------



## 91gti16v (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (GTISE-R)*

Kyle,
You and your family are in our prayers. Sorry to hear about everything you are going thru. If you need some local support from your VW family please look us up an SWOV.org. We are there for you if you need us. 

Mike


----------



## AxeYrCat (Dec 11, 2001)

Very sorry to hear about your mother, Kyle.
I know first hand how awful it is: I lost my mom to cancer in August of '01.
If there is anything I can do to help you or help her, don't hesitate to ask. 
You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## exit14a (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (AxeYrCat)*

May God bless your family in this time of trouble.


----------



## dubbinjet (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (exit14a)*

hey im really sorry about whats going on. i had lost my grandmother 2 years ago from something. we had to make a decision weather to keep her on support or not so i know how hard it is for you i hope everything gets better. if you need anything like its been said im sure theres support from SWOV.


----------



## cjm722 (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm very sorry to hear, Hope everything gets better for you guys. If you need anything swov is a few clicks away


----------



## MY87GTI (May 14, 2004)

swov is behind you man we are a great group of people and like cjm722 said we swov is just a few clicks away


----------



## vrpimpin (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

my prayers are with u man


----------



## Der Grocery Getter (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (vrpimpin)*

Miracles can happen through prayers. Prayers can be answered. I have yet to lose any family members to cancer. I have had friends family members but not my own. I will pray for your mom and for you as well. I know, at times it is hard to keep your head up. I wish you the best. This thread has given me tingles up my spine. So sad


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (yellowdemon)*

We haven't heard from Kyle in a few days.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (MiaGTi)*

Hey everyone, sorry, no updates really... I've been real busy, trying to work a little (bill collectors are heartless







), and obviously spend every other minute with my mom. She is in a LOT LESS discomfort, due to upped pain medication and no more chemo. My grandmother finally got down here yesterday (my uncle had to go get her, it's a 5 hour drive and she's in her 80's), she's really hurt, but strong... she just wanted to 'hold her little girls hand'.
Anyways, thanks to all the guys from SWOV, I'll meet up with all of you someday. And no, GTISE-R, I don't mind you posting this up on the swov website, thank you!
xhoneyx, not too sure who you are, but I don't hold grudges and I can forget real easy... "I was a terrible person to you. We didn't know eachother too long, but I am sorry for the person I was.", no need to be sorry, no one in my life has been so terrible that it has made any difference in my life... no sweat and thanks for the kind words. IM me.
MattV-DUB: "try to remember that God only gives us what we can handle. If He brings you to it, He will bring you through it.", couldn't be more true. The first couple days after my mom's decision, I was in a lot of distress and a lot of pain, I've found some comfort, yet, I'm definatley praying every day for a miracle, they've happen before and can happen again.
Thanks everyone again... I'll keep everone updated if anything changes.


----------



## remman4 (Feb 4, 2003)

More swov and MU support here, my thoughts are with you are your family...
best of luck, sounds like your family is exactly what a family should be like even through adversity
keep the faith!


----------



## doublezero (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Just read this and my prayers are with your mum, you and your family.
Keep strong man.
Matt
Leeds UK


----------



## turbosilver (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

God help you , my thoughts are with you


----------



## P1RboostedDSM (Sep 27, 2002)

my prayers are with your mom, u and ur family


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

my prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## H2o_TRBO_GTi (Feb 11, 2001)

God Bless you and your family. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (H2o_TRBO_GTi)*

Thanks again everyone...
She is still with us, but she sleeps about 95% of the day now; although she is extremely comfortable, and her pain has decreased by about '75%', which is awsome and part of our goal with the Hospice.
--kyle


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (Nightrider)*

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family, Kyle.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (MiaGTi)*

Thanks again!!!


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (Nightrider)*

your mother, you family, and of course you, will continue to be in my prayers. keep your Faith in God strong! it's really amazing of how The Lord works, and how so many people on the Vortex can come together and just be there to pray for your family and your mother, just amazing!!








i know i don't know you, but i want you to know that you (and your mother of course) will be in my thoughts and prayers! and i'm confident, that God will touch your mother with his Healing Hand, in one way or another perhaps.... 
i just wish you the best of luck...wait, it's not exactly _luck..._Hope and Faith! i hope all goes well! i sincerely do!


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (vwdude53)*

Hey guys... her time is coming closeer every day. She is rarely awake and is heavily medicated, yet in lots of pain... it hurts me too. But, the funeral is planned and payed for, and I got a new suit today (non of it very cheap... if anyone here does NOT have life insurance, please, for your family and friends get some... today alone my dad and I spent well over $12k, and that doesn't include the medical bills that will soon be arriving in the mail box... I'm not complaining, just letting those who don't know how these things work, know so they can also prepare).
Anyways, she is still her wonderful self... she is very concerned about how the family will be after her death. Also, the hospice nurse came tonight and thinks she has a week or less left. I hope it is less time for my mothers sake... she is still suffering more than most ever will.
Thanks for the support.


----------



## MattV-Dub (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (Nightrider)*

Hi again Kyle - 
Just came back and checked the thread to see how things were going. I'm sorry to hear the latest news and just wanted to let you know that we're all still praying for her.
If you think it'll put a smile on her face... you might wanna tell her about this thread. Tell her how an online community of - essentially - strangers has posted here to try to give you some support. Tell her how many people from all over the world have chimed in. Let her know that you're dealing with this situation as best you can.
I think your Mom will appreciate it.
It's just a thought really... like I mentioned... I just wanted to let you know that we're all still thinkin' about ya'.

- Matt


----------



## 00jettagls (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (MattV-Dub)*

god bless you and your family


----------



## DeepBlue32 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (00jettagls)*

Your whole family will be in my prayers tonight. I am sorry that you have to go through this! This is the part of life that is the worst. As many have stated here before, God will only give you what you can take, and the same goes for you mom. She will be in a much happier place soon and that should be of comfort to you. God bless your family and again I am sorry for your pain.


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Kyle,
You're in my thoughts and prayers each and every day. I admire your strength. Hang in there. We're all here for you.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (MiaGTi)*

Hello everone...
Tonight, my Mother showed a great deal of integrity and grace as she finally took her last breathe. She was in no pain, she was asleep, and she was with her entire family, holding her hands and praying for her. She had no struggle, and we all let her know that we loved her and it was okay for her to go.
She showed a great deal of strength through her whole ordeal... she set an example that few could follow; without a single complaint, she battled numerous tumors through out her body for years (we only knew about it for about three months though); her body was riddled with pain that hopefully none of you will ever know. 
I am fine... given the time to prepare helped a lot, yet it is still not easy to accept. I got to let her know that I loved her and say good bye. I am happy for her and relieved; she was suffering and hanging on for us (my family... always thinking of others), now she is in peace and I am sure that God has had His arm around her shoulder for some time now, and she is in a better place, only waiting for the rest of us to join her again... I am looking forward to that time. I consider myself lucky to have a mom like her for the time I had her... from my early days when I had cancer and she pushed me through it, to high school, traveling 5 or more hours sometimes for wrestling tournaments (she wouldn't dare miss one), to my college years (that never seem to end







), and helping me find the wonderful girl that I am dating and hopefully marrying some day. I could not have asked for more from her, only a little more time to see my graduation, marriage and her grandchildren. It's okay, she is better off than any of us reading this now, so I must be happy for her. The funeral will be Friday, on my birthday (which is fine, that bothers me not a bit).
Thanks to everone here for the support, you'll never know how the little words from every 'stranger' on here has helped me on a lot of days... please continue your prayers for her soul. She is/was/will be the best, kindess, most giving, wonderful woman I will ever know.


----------



## krautluvr (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

i can only hope i'm as strong as you when faced with the same situation. i'm very sorry for your loss, you and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## 61sktnbug (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (krautluvr)*

i lost my mother 7 years ago , i understand your pain, keep your head up,


----------



## MattV-Dub (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

I'm sorry for your loss Kyle.
You're right... your Mom is in a better place now... and she's no longer suffering. I hope that brings you some comfort during this difficult time. It sounds like you're keeping a positive attitude (as positive as possible, actually) throughout all this and I'm sure your Mother saw that and appreciates it, as well as the rest of your family.
Keep your head up and stay strong Kyle. My sincere condolences to you and your family.

- Matty


_Modified by MattV-Dub at 7:53 PM 12-1-2004_


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

My condolences, Kyle. God bless you all.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

sorry for your loss.







you and your family, as well as your mother, have been through a lot through this difficult time. my condolences to you. i'll continue to pray for your family.


----------



## DeepBlue32 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

My condolences to you and your family and may she rest in peace. I truly am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bora18t (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

My sincerest condolences go out to you and your family.. may she rest in peace...


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Bora18t)*

Thanks again to everyone...


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

The following was written before I finished the whole thread... I'm so sorry...
_____________________________________
Oh gosh, Kyle...







I am so sorry for your family... My wife and I will add all of you to our daily prayer list. I don't know if the following will help or hurt but at least you aren't alone...
About 20 years ago my favorite aunt was diagnosed with the same thing. Within 1 month it had moved to her brain. She did chemo, radiation, smoked pot to help with pain and appetite, took all the medicine... You know the drill. 
She was in tremendous pain until the brain cancer attacked the parts that register pain. (don't know how that works).. Anyway she felt absolutely no pain after that. No morphine, not even an aspirin. I still tear up when I remember how much she meant/means to me. An inspiration. The end wasn't far from that.
May God always be with your family and may He cradle her in His loving spirit. 
I had two other relatives die from smoking.. An uncle and another aunt. Please please please tell anyone you know to not start smoking and if they smoke they must stop now. Just imagine... My aunt never thought about the fact that her smoking would make me cry 25 years later.
God bless,



_Modified by hi_racing at 9:28 PM 12-2-2004_


----------



## 16v4me (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (hi_racing)*

Dude you definatly got my prays bro. So sorry to hear about your mom. I could not imagine how you must feel and I am very sorry for you. Be strong dude. You have the whole v-dub community pushing for you.
Eugene


----------



## shaunmic (May 1, 2004)

our family has said a prayer for you and your mom, thia is a really crappy time for you and we are with you brother....


----------



## speediG60 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (shaunmic)*

Sorry these situations suck and hurt so bad. I lost my grandma not to long ago to an unexpected asma attack so I kinda know how you must feel but I'm sure its not even close. Got my prayers.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (speediG60)*

Thank you everyone. The visitation is today, and funeral tommarow. I was fine Wednesday, an most of Thurseday... although, now, things seem to be getting harder. I'm not really looking forward to the next couple days.


----------



## Valtog (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Nightrider)*

Dear Kyle,
My heart goes out to you.....Things will probably get worse for awhile before they get better. But they WILL get better. Right now, I'm praying that that time comes very soon for you.....Val


----------



## NeedGTI'02 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (Nightrider)*

Kyle, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. It will be difficult, but you will make it - and she is in a wonderful place.
-Evan


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (NeedGTI'02)*

Thank you everyone... the continued prayer, support and kind words really are a source of comfort for me, and I am sure that my mother is well aware of everything everyone has done. After nearly four years of complete suffering she is finally at rest and I am SURE that she is with God now. I am actually extremely proud, happy, and relieved for my mother, yet I miss her incredibly. 
The funeral was beautiful, so is the cemetary, and so was my mother. I am very sad, but yet, I am very proud of the way my mother carried herself the last couple of years, she really set an example for all.
--kyle


----------



## eatsyellowsnow (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Nightrider)*

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. My condolences go out to you and your family in th deepest way. 
I can relate to your story of your mother as I too have cancer, Hodgkin's Disease but luckily it was found early(stage II). My type is also aggressive as too is my chemo. Your mom fought her conditions until the very end. Now she finally at rest. Her story is very inspirational and it touched my deeply. 
Thanks for sharing your story with us and me. 
-Scott


----------



## AxeYrCat (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (Nightrider)*

I'm very sorry for you and your family.
I still remember vividly how much it hurt when my mom died.
Your friends, your family, and your memories of her will get you through it -- don't forget how lucky you are to have all of them. 
Be well, Kyle.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (AxeYrCat)*

Thanks... I think that it will always hurt, but, I will always lover her and always remember her for how wonderful she was.


----------



## VR-VENTO (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: (xwolfsburgx99)*

I am sorry for your loss. Its things like this that should make each and every one of us thankful for what we have, and of course our health. My prayers are with you and your family. Take care
Ed


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (VR-VENTO)*

My condolences go out to you and your family. Keep your head up.
Still hope you have a merry x-mas


----------



## TR04gli (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: (teknoracing)*

My prayers go out to you and your family. I lost my mother 5 years ago this coming spring to breast cancer. Its still hard 5 years later. I noticed we're both 23, so I've got an idea what you're going through. If you ever need an ear to listen, I'm here and willing. Keep your chin up and try not to let it completely ruin your holidays.


----------



## seafoamcarrot (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (xwolfsburgx99)*

youve got my prayers man ..... shes in a better place now...gods got it all planned out for us some times it doesnt seem to be the best it could be but eventually we will all be together again in a plce were nothing will go wrong and all is well untill then weve got to make the best of this life weve all got 
youve got my prayers though.. things will get better


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Xanthazar)*

Xanthazar, thanks man... my little brother is only 17 (about your age when you lost your mother), he and my dad I feel the worse for. My dad, whom was completely devoted to my mother, adored my mother, he is really having a hard time, it's the first time he's been alone in over 25 years. And my brother, he's still in high school, I can't imagine how hard it is for him. Of course, god is with us all, and will push us through all this... but I appreciate all support and comfort here.
--kyle


----------



## fullykitted (Jul 12, 2004)

i don't really pray much, but I will pray for you and your family. Pain heals with time, stay strong.


----------



## 2DubTech (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Stay strong your in our prayers


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (2DubTech)*

May God be with you and your family during this difficult time. Your mom is in God's hands now, free from disease and suffering. My prayers go out to you all. God bless.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Ted)*

Thank you... I truly believe that now.


----------



## 2beirish (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Kyle, I avoided this thread for weeks because of fear it would throw me back into the heartbreak of helping my own Mother as she also died of lung cancer. But after finally reading these posts I'm inspired by your courage and honorable behavior towards your Mom and family members. Your Mom and family are blessed to have you, and your brother to have your example as he wanders through his own confusion of grief. It takes quite awhile for the sharp edges of sadness to soften, but for me there is always remembering how great a privilege it WAS to help my Mom as she dwindled and finally passed away, finally relieved of the terrible pain and just a skinny gal at the end. It really IS an honor to help our families in hard times, even when we're exhausted and just want to cry and cry. You're a blessed guy, with the wisdom of someone much older. Thanks from me for the graceful help you gave and continue to give to your Mom and family. Walter


----------



## jedijohnny (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (2beirish)*

i only wish you the best , and my prayers go with you and yours. FOr your mother who is now a angel that shall be with you until the day you meet her again. Its amazing how things can bring people together and make people stronger...GOD BLESS>>> johnny


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Kinda back to the beginning, But I personally think they have a cure for cancer with our tech these days, But they wont say they docause if you think of it they will go out of business if everyone had been cured from cancer. The medicine ind. is a very up to date and tech business but I thinkn they hide ALOT of stuff from us. We will never know.








My prayers are with ALL of those who jave lost a loved one do to these similar consequences.


_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 7:21 AM 12-14-2004_


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (1.8TRabbit)*

I believe that to a point... and definatley think that the pharmaceutical companies have us in a strangle hold (every time I go to the doctor I come home with a bottle of pills... last time I got 30 Vicadin ES' with a refill for a sore throat!!!). Now say they had a cure for AIDS, cancer, etc., the sick definatley fuel their income, but, if an individual company found this 'cure' they would make tons of money... the other big companies would loose out. Also, the techniques to fight cancer have not changed much at all in the past 20 years, radiation and most chemos are the exact same product used in the late 80's!!! I've thought about this a million times and got really mad about it, but, then you have to realize how complex diseases like AIDS and cancer are, and how difficult they would be to fight, so I don't believe the conspericy theory any more... think of all the other 'cures' they have came out with, small pox, polio, etc., those are definately far more dangerous/deadly throughout history, and farly less complex.


----------



## 2beirish (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Because Cancer is an expensive disease to treat and because so many uninsured and underinsured people are victims of the disease, I don't think the Medical industry, particularly Physicians, are making all the money the general public believes they are treating Cancer. MediCare and MedicAid reimbursement is not even a break-even amount. The drug costs for all illnesses ARE ridiculous, but when I leave a Doctor's office I DON'T leave with a bottle of pills, because I simply refuse them. I don't want to compromise my body's innate ability to fight disease by over-taking antibiotics, etc. In my 55 years of life I've only taken antibiotics ONCE, and I've been a diabetic for 43 of those years. Having said that, if I DID have HIV or Cancer I'd take chemo and medicine because even in my heartbroken times I just love life. As you noted, and I referred to a bit in my previous note, at some point both your mother and mine simply refuse more chemo, etc. because the natural self and personality are so compromised and the disease is ultimately unsolveable. I see it all the time with my Psychiatric clients with heavy duty Psychoses: they have to take anti-psychotic meds simply to live near normally in the world, but the meds just dull them, take away their wit and creativity and energy. When we treat illnesses we're always negotiating with ourselves and our medical providers. 20 years ago I had a diagnosis of a soft tissue palate cancer: mostly not curable, or even very treatable. I made a decision to refuse the disfigurement and radical medical procedures, to live until I began to lose sense only. Luckily it was a misdiagnosis. I deeply respect my clients' refusal of cancer treatment, and we work to mediate pain and try to get the family to help, because that's the most important thing: for family to help, even if it means just sitting by a bedside as a Mom or brother sleeps. That's the gift our Mothers and brothers give us: allowing us to help. Sorry to rant. Hope you're doing well. Walter


----------



## GLI_girl (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm a 4th year nursing student at university and I just finished doing my internship with cancer patients.... I find it very hard to work there cause its not something you can leave at work... I get home and thing about people that are going to die or thought they had a chance to live and it just plain makes me sad...
Sorry to hear that!! RIP


----------



## Reigenhardt (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (xwolfsburgx99)*

Very sorry to hear this. My grandmother is also dying of cancer.








I wish you the best, and say your prayers!


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (2beirish)*

Too be honest, I guess I don't know who is making money if anyone off the sick... I would assume that it is the pharnicutical companies, but I guess I really don't know, but I wouldn't assume that it is the physicians. Also, when I said whenever I leave the doctors office with a pill bottle, I meant to say prescription... yeah, I exaterated; I follow a more 'organic'/natural method of treatment untill I feel that the prescription is a last resort.
I am a cancer survivor, my mother was not, so I do have a great respect for the medical community (especially the Cleveland Clinic, the most professional medical community I have ever witnessed, unlike the doctors treating my mother, not to say the outcome would have been any different), although when you watch your mother die, and there is nothing the doctors can do, you grow some remorseful ideas and thoughts, like that stated before about withholding a cure; which I suppose is rediculous, but I've heard a lot of people say that. I'd imagine that there is more many in any cure than in any treatment; they could charge what they wanted and people would pay.
As far as chemo, it does change ones complete personality and person as a whole; that is part of the reason we quit with my mother... it was destroying her, while the cancer was killing her.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (GLI_girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_girl* »_I'm a 4th year nursing student at university and I just finished doing my internship with cancer patients.... I find it very hard to work there cause its not something you can leave at work... I get home and thing about people that are going to die or thought they had a chance to live and it just plain makes me sad...

19 years later I still remember the doctors that worked with me, and still don't understand how oncologist, especially pediatric oncologist do their jobs day in and day out. Much respect for them, they are very good people.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Yeah but SOOOO many more people have cancer , aids, and now std's even. They are a fan favorite for the drug industry and they make alot of money of people. They eould make bank in the short run but the long run if everyone got cured they would slowly go out of business.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (1.8TRabbit)*

If you think of the technology these days we have. We can send a robot to a distant planet, We can clone people now.. So if they have cells that are destroyed by things then it shouldnt take 30+ years to find a cure for the number 1 disease in the world. I just find it both pros and cons bout this subject.


----------



## 2002_Turbo (Nov 30, 2004)

soooooooo sorry to hear that bro....


----------



## areflexgti (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Im very sorry to hear about your bad news. You definatly in my prayers !


----------



## newbiedubber (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (areflexgti)*

I'll say a prayer for your Mom, but many for you and your family. Her suffering is over now. You and your family must carry the burden of missing a loved one. Keep her alive with joyous memories of her life!
Godbless! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (newbiedubber)*

Thanks...


----------



## Reigenhardt (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

My Grandma passed last night.
http://www.colesgazette.com


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nightrider* »_Hello everone...
Tonight, my Mother showed a great deal of integrity and grace as she finally took her last breathe. She was in no pain, she was asleep, and she was with her entire family, holding her hands and praying for her. She had no struggle, and we all let her know that we loved her and it was okay for her to go.
She showed a great deal of strength through her whole ordeal... she set an example that few could follow; without a single complaint, she battled numerous tumors through out her body for years (we only knew about it for about three months though); her body was riddled with pain that hopefully none of you will ever know. 
I am fine... given the time to prepare helped a lot, yet it is still not easy to accept. I got to let her know that I loved her and say good bye. I am happy for her and relieved; she was suffering and hanging on for us (my family... always thinking of others), now she is in peace and I am sure that God has had His arm around her shoulder for some time now, and she is in a better place, only waiting for the rest of us to join her again... I am looking forward to that time. I consider myself lucky to have a mom like her for the time I had her... from my early days when I had cancer and she pushed me through it, to high school, traveling 5 or more hours sometimes for wrestling tournaments (she wouldn't dare miss one), to my college years (that never seem to end







), and helping me find the wonderful girl that I am dating and hopefully marrying some day. I could not have asked for more from her, only a little more time to see my graduation, marriage and her grandchildren. It's okay, she is better off than any of us reading this now, so I must be happy for her. The funeral will be Friday, on my birthday (which is fine, that bothers me not a bit).
Thanks to everone here for the support, you'll never know how the little words from every 'stranger' on here has helped me on a lot of days... please continue your prayers for her soul. She is/was/will be the best, kindess, most giving, wonderful woman I will ever know.

Kyle, I havnt been able to track this thread but I was following this since the first time you posted it. My prayers are with you during this time. Each day will get better I promise. Be thankful you were there at the last moments with her. She is in a better place now and no longer in pain. My prayers to you and your family. Ive been down this road with my own mother, but I promise things will get better just keep your outlook high and keep on truckin'
Chris


----------



## A~G (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (xwolfsburgx99)*

I don't even know what to say... I hope everything works out for you, she's in a better place now.

take care.
-Adam.


----------



## BMWM5 (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

I would like to pass on our most heartfelt condolences from myself and all of us at maXbimmer. My grandmother died of cancer, and a very close friend of mine witnessed her mother almost follow the same path but thank God she recovered but I now have an idea for what it must have been like for you. There's nothing I can say which will make it ok but I hope the fact that we all care, are sad for your loss and wish you all the best, will help a little.
It seems like you are keeping your composure well, you are a very strong person!!! Please keep going this way.
Sincerely,
Dmitry


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

So very sorry to hear about your loss.
My mother had colon cancer earlier this year, and she had her transverse colon removed. In fact, I can't believe that it's been almost a year already. We also found out that her brother (my uncle) had colon cancer, and he had his ascending colon removed.
My mother has some spots on her lungs that they want to watch. Mom is older, and she said, "no more surgery." Right now the spots are pretty small.
So, I just had my first colonoscopy this year. It wasn't a bad experience, actually, and I urge anyone with a history of colon cancer in the family to talk with their doctor about one.
My wife lost her aunt to a long battle with bone cancer just a few months ago.
And, my best friend's father passed away last month at 73 from the effets of Alzheimer's disease. he had it way too young, almost 10 years.
Not a good year.
I just reached over at the bible that is in the bookcase near me. Wow, it sure has a bunch of funeral cards in the front cover. You do seem to get quite a collection as you get older.
I can't believe that it has been so long, looking at some of the dates.
My uncle, 2003.
My chemistry teacher from high school, 2002.
My best friend in NJ's mother, 2002.
Somebody I don't recognize, 2002.








As best as I can figure, I must have liked the prayer on the card. As the date is the same as my friend's mother's death, above, I guess this fellow was in the funeral home at the same time.








A former boss's father, 1998.
My aunt, 1997.
Another aunt, 1996.
My department's former administrative assistant's husband, 1995.
My grandmother, 1982.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_If you think of the technology these days we have. We can send a robot to a distant planet, We can clone people now.. So if they have cells that are destroyed by things then it shouldnt take 30+ years to find a cure for the number 1 disease in the world. I just find it both pros and cons bout this subject.

I work in the pharmaceutical industry. Great advances have been made in the treatment and even cure of various cancers over the past few decades. If you do a search for statistics, the 5-year survival rates for many cancers are increasing.


_Modified by Cooper at 9:33 AM 12-27-2004_


----------



## kezho (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Take comfort in the fact that she passed while being surrounded by her family and friends who will carry her around in their hearts forever, from the way you describe her she was a wonderful woman who made an impact on many people's lifes.


----------



## B5SoAlive (Dec 27, 2004)

Like everyone else, so sorry to hear about your loss. Just remember she is free from the negatives and is always around in spirit.
I just watched my ex gf's mom die of lung cancer that spread very rapidly to her bones and finally to her brain. Very rapid progression and she passed very peacefully. Walking down the hallway of the hospice ward on my way out, I got this overwhelming feeling that she was at peace. 
Take care of yourself and your family, that would make your mom proudest.


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Kyle, you and your family are in my prayers. I wish you hope and strength for the holiday season. It is hard when you lose someone, especialy so close to the holidays.
, Craig


----------



## VWchicago (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

I am sorry to hear of your mother's passing. You and your family are in my prayers. My father passed on when I was 13 and I know that all the sympathy and empathy doesn't change what happened. But, you have my condolences from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (B5SoAlive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5SoAlive* »_ Walking down the hallway of the hospice ward on my way out, I got this overwhelming feeling that she was at peace. 


I too felt that way when my mother passed... it was wierd, becasue I was sooo sad and upset, yet I was so relieved and somewhat relaxed. I don't know. Anyways, the holidays weren't too bad... lonely though; a constant feeling that something isn't right, something is missing, then I remember everything that happend, and the sadness sets in again. I would assume that it will be this way for a while. But, I do still appreciate everones kind words, support, and personal stories.

--kyle


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (Nightrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nightrider* »_
I too felt that way when my mother passed... it was wierd, becasue I was sooo sad and upset, yet I was so relieved and somewhat relaxed. I don't know. Anyways, the holidays weren't too bad... lonely though; a constant feeling that something isn't right, something is missing, then I remember everything that happend, and the sadness sets in again. I would assume that it will be this way for a while. But, I do still appreciate everones kind words, support, and personal stories.

--kyle

I know the feeling.. two rounds of holidays have passed for my family now without the warmth and kindness of my mom around. This was her favorite time of year so it makes it even harder. The gifts arent the same.. the family meals.. the celebrating is still there, but something will always be missing. Try not to let the sadness set and think about it as if you are celebrating her life and the fond memories you had with her. As time goes on things will get easier I promise you that. Chin up and look ahead. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Chris


----------



## warmerwagen (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

Dear Kyle,
Please accept my late condolence for your mother.
I too lost my father to cancer in '96 and mother just died August 14th from cancer.
ANd it happened similar to my Mom as yours- she was riding a bus that hit a large bump and thought she injured her back-
truth was that cancer was coming back after 14 years remission and the back pain was shingles. Mom had a terrible last four months of her life, but I was there with her every day.
She bought me a camper splittie in 1990 to repay me for helping her while she was going thru radiation . 
I took her on a few trips in it and she said "you need to sell it and by a better one". We were best friends.No one else can replace Mom.
In 1995 I bought a '82 Vanagon Westfalia that I still drive. Converted to a gas Golf engine with 5-speed trans.Mom liked this one, a rust free excellent shape Westie from Utah.
We took a lot of trips in this one, and I miss her and the trips terribly. 
These were the best days of our lives- she told me I had to go on without her- I know, but it's so hard. 
I know how you feel and so if you want to write me P-mail that's fine too-
Robert
in memory of Frances Price Keezer Aug 14, 2004.


----------



## gtigirlie8 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Just remember that your mother will always be looking down on you and will be your guardian angel. Again, I send my deepest sympathy out to you and your family.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (gtigirlie8)*

Hey Robert, sorry to hear all about what you have been through... as terrible as my experience has been if I could go back and wish this on someone else other than my mom, I don't think I could... I wouldn't want my worse enemy (if I were to have an arch enemy) to experience anything like it. Although, I am satisfied and relieved to a point with the way things ended... I now think about all the people that died in Asia due to that tsunami, and how their families will never get the chance to say goodbye and let them know how much they love them, get that last chance to hold thier hands, or even have a proper funeral. The unfortunate reality is that everone is going to die, but everyone wants to go first, before their loved ones, but they don't want to go any time soon.
Happy New Years to everyone! I think I will stop the constant flow of







for my resolution, and finally finish school... 1 more frickin' year!
--kyle


----------



## tunedjetta (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (Nightrider)*

My prayers go out to you.....i hope you are able to cope with this and get through these hard times......i know what it feels like to lose a family memeber especially a parent.....i lost my father to a drunk driving accident.....he was not drunk he was on his way to work at 6 in the morning and a 16 year old boy and a bunch of his friends came flyin around a corner and hit him head on both my dad and the driver of the other car were killed.....sad times but just remember her for how she lived her life and what a great person she was!!


----------



## vwveeru (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (tunedjetta)*

My condolences to you.. and my prayers will be with you..
take care..


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Help... I need everyones prayers! (vwveeru)*

Thanks agian to everyone!!!


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

Dude I'm very sorry to read that.
Well I'm sure she's in a beautiful place right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (27psiBoom)*

I can't say thanks enough... I really do appreciate everything everyone has done...
--kyle


----------



## kaotica (Apr 9, 2000)

my condolences. 
My mother was diagnosed w/ breast cancer and had a mascectomy and has been through chemo and radio. she's still here with us, but i know what you went through and wanted to let you know that my thoughts are with you.
most sincere regards
fabio


----------



## Shagghie (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: (kaotica)*

A prayer for your mother, and for you as well!
"those who mourn will be comforted" 
-somewhere in Matthew/beatudes...


----------



## 1kwkjet (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (Shagghie)*

nothing to say man im sorry to here this bad news


----------



## beerdrinker (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (kaotica)*

To all of you who have lost family I express my deep sorrow. Cancer is one of those things the other people get until somebody you love comes home from a doctors visit.
Remember though, many cancers can be treated especially if they are caught early enough. But even when all the factors play to the victim having a full recovery, when asked the docs can still say that its an only 80% chance. No an 80% chance that it will rain is one thing, but when you are given only an 80% chance that you will live after being pumped up by all the docs saying that you are going lick this thing no problem... that is another issue.. Makes one really think about life.
Even though you are young, cancer can still reach out and bitch slap you. 

edit 1>come to think of it 80% sucks since that means there is a 20% of death, and those odds I dont want to play









edit 2> well after the proper pills 80% isnt so bad afterall.


_Modified by beerdrinker at 3:36 PM 3-12-2005_


----------



## eurosportgti (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (beerdrinker)*

i am an mk2 guy and today decided to explore out of what i normally look at on the vortex... i came across this....i am very sorry to hear about your mother... you have all my prayers.....and u r very right vw is a tight nit family...once again i am very very sorryyy.........god bless adam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (eurosportgti)*

Just wanted to say thanks for having the guts to post up this thread. It is great for people to excercise their faith. You are in our prayers.
Who knows, maybe a non-believer will do a search on your user name and discover this thread. Anything is possible with the Lord. And don't know what I'd do without Him......
Warren


----------

